# Extending the range of my ADSL router



## thestrategist (Jan 10, 2012)

I have a Beetel 450TC1 router provided by airtel. The range of that router is barely 10m. I want to buy a wireless router for around 1.5-2k with a larger range (atleast 20-30m).

I've considered the Belkin Basic Router and the Netgear Wireless-N 150 Router (both for about 1.5k on Flipkart). Which of these should I buy? Is there a better router I can get in my price range?


----------



## Neeraj J (Feb 3, 2012)

Hi thestrategist,

If you just want to extend wireless range of your modem why can't you use repeater in Wireless Repeater mode. Netgear Wireless-N 150 is best of these two & also feature-rich in low price band.


----------



## thestrategist (Feb 3, 2012)

Thank you Neeraj.

I'd considered buying a repeater, but they seem to be much more expensive and offer a much larger range than I really need. Can you suggest one that fits my budget?


----------



## webgenius (Feb 3, 2012)

One option is to flash your router with customer firmware like DDWRT or Tomato. They allow you to change the transmission power in the settings. You can increase the range.


----------



## OSxSnowLeopard (Feb 4, 2012)

Airtel modem cum router is wifi g. Get wifi n router, but to take advantage of wifi n standard you need wifi n adapter in you system as well otherwise it will perform like same.


----------



## Neeraj J (Feb 4, 2012)

Hi thestrategist,

As from your sig. you own a 17" MacBook Pro and it support 802.11n, then why you stick with old Beetel modem, what I suggest you to go for Netgear N150 modem which extend your wireless range and also connection speed is improved using 'n' type wireless.

Also as suggested by webgenius you can flash router firmware as you gain control over transmitted power of ADSL modem which in turn increase wifi range but don't expect dramatic change. Some custom firmware are dd-wrt , Tomato and Shibby mod.


----------

